# Java parse String to int



## Spin (16. Nov 2011)

Hallo liebe Java Gurus,

ich habe ewig kein Java programmiert und fragen mich gerade warum ich nicht mal mehr ein File auslesen kann 
Dass auslesen geht soweit , aber :


```
while ((strLine = br.readLine()) != null)   {
    		  // Print the content on the console
    		  //System.out.println (strLine);
    		  if(count == 0){
	    		  maxweight = (int) Integer.parseInt(strLine);
	    		  System.out.println(maxweight);
    		  
    		  } else {
    			  String delmiter = " ";
    			  String[] temp = strLine.split(delmiter);
    			  int c = 0;
    			  values[c] = Integer.parseInt(temp[0]);
    			  weight[c] = Integer.parseInt(temp[1]);
    			  c++;
    		  }
    		  count++;
    		  
    		  }
```

Das Integer.parseInt gibt mir nur 0 zurück. 
In temp stehen zwei Strings, denn ich habe eine Datei ausgelesen mit dem folgenden Format:

1 1
2 2 
30 30

usw. Das erste soll ein Array werden und das zweite.
Ich splitte die Zeile nach dem Leerzeichen und bekomme denn in den beiden temp Positionen die Strings. Wieso kann ich das aber nicht zum Integer parsen?

Danke für Hilfe, grüße Spin


----------



## Marco13 (16. Nov 2011)

System.out.println("Ich parse jetzt das hier --->"+derString+"<---");
sollte doch helfen?

(EDIT: Abgesehen davon, dass 'c' dort immer 0 ist - hat das damit zu tun?)


----------



## Spin (16. Nov 2011)

:lol: , lag am 
	
	
	
	





```
c
```
;

Ist ja immer 0 gewesen 
Vielen Dank.


----------

